# JW Pilsener Malt



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/13)

So, as some of you may know, I upped and moved south to Tassie and got rid of my equipment and ingredients up in Brisneyland.

Courtesy of a fortuitous association with a maltser at a local malting place, I know have acquired 50kg of JW Pilsener Malt (25kg of it will be made into a wash for a spiritual friend..., so 25kg for me). I would normally use Weyermann's Pils, but beggars-choosers-etc, hey? 

Realistically, I don't use much Pils malt at all - I generally go for fuller bodied malts as the base for an IPA, APA, EPA, BB, you get the hint.

I've also come into a large quantity of hops - some American, Aussie, English and a tiny bit of Euro stuff. This was courtesy of an extremely generous AHB member, who I won't name unless he PMs me and wants me to.

Whilst I still, as cheaply as possible, try to acquire what I need to get brewing equipment-wise, I thought I'd ponder my first Tassie brewed recipe.

I know this will be a "how long is a piece of string" type of question, but what can I do with JW Pils malt? I'll list a few parameters that narrow the field a bit:


My abovementioned beer styles I normally brew appear not to be compatible with this malt
I can get hold of whatever dry yeast I need, within reason
I have the hops to fit most styles of beer
It's going to get cold here soon, so I don't really want to drink much Pilsener, Lager, that sort of thing. I want meatier beers
AFAIK, I should be able to access some basic spec malts locally from the health food shop (I've been told in 500g quantities). But otherwise, no large quantities of base malt (or any malt) at a reasonable price. When I can, I'll order in larger quantities and have it shipped, but this exercise is 'what can I do with what I have?'.
I'm going to use a coffee grinder until I can afford a mill.
I'll leave this to the creative genuis of AHB, and hopefully by the time I have the equipment, I'll have some interesting ideas to implement.


----------



## marksfish (13/3/13)

you could use the pils malt as the base for porters and stouts as most of the flavor comes from the spec malt.


----------



## Florian (13/3/13)

Why not brew and APA or whatever with all pils malt? You might be pleasantly surprised. Choose any yeast you like or can get your hands on. 

If you don't want to invest in anything at this stage, then take it as an opportunity to think outside the box and throw all your theoretical knowledge over board for a while. It's good fun!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/13)

Florian said:


> Why not brew and APA or whatever with all pils malt? You might be pleasantly surprised. Choose any yeast you like or can get your hands on.
> 
> If you don't want to invest in anything at this stage, then take it as an opportunity to think outside the box and throw all your theoretical knowledge over board for a while. It's good fun!


Thanks florian.

I was thinking that, but I don't want to (given a winemaker is cutting up my keg) make an average beer and say "this is what I can produce". Bit of fear of failure coming in.

I think that I'll use (if possible in my new system) a 90-120min boil and see if I can get some of that caramelisation and melanoidins kicking on, to make it a bit maltier.

I'll have a crack at porters and stouts once I have supplies of something I really really miss.


----------



## GalBrew (13/3/13)

Out of curiosity Goomba, what is your preferred base malt when making pales IPAs and the like?


----------



## mckenry (13/3/13)

Goomba,
I used this malt as a base for everything for years. Only recently have I used JW Trad Ale. I bought this as my LHBS ran out of export pils. Being in NSW, JW has it pretty well covered.
The way I see it, you can still make great ales with Pils base, but much harder to make great lagers with Ale base, so that's why I always bought Pils.
You'll be fine.
JW has an undeserved reputation as being inferior. IMHO that is BS.
BTW, I never detected any DMS from a 60min boil.
Looking forward to your thoughts when you're done.
mckenry


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/13)

GalBrew said:


> Out of curiosity Goomba, what is your preferred base malt when making pales IPAs and the like?


Bairds Perle Ale Malt or Thomas Fawcett Perle Ale Malt when CB ran out of the Bairds. I love the mouth feel, but the maltiness is never too sweet or dominating.

Generally a bit of Heritage crystal and something else on top. Often a little bit of Rye and/or something else.

Thanks mckenry. Maybe subscribe and I'll try to post results when I get onto it.

I've never used JW, as we didn't have it in Brisvegas, but I live/work close to the factory.

Goomba


----------



## Bizier (13/3/13)

If you want an IPA, brew an IPA. If you want a stout, you could roast some and brew a stout. It is not really a limiting malt in my opinion, it is fairly bland and just light so will take on other flavourings easily.


----------



## tiprya (13/3/13)

I tend to agree. If you can't brew a good APA with pils as the base, you're doing something wrong.

It won't be the same, but you can add maltiness with spec grains.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/3/13)

tiprya said:


> I tend to agree. If you can't brew a good APA with pils as the base, you're doing something wrong.
> 
> It won't be the same, but you can add maltiness with spec grains.


You're probably right, and given I've been drinking commercial beer for the last few months, I probably won't notice it so much.

Whereas, if I was brewing straight after an APA with Perle Ale Malt, I would notice the difference big time.

So long boil, some good crystal and something roasted to touch it up a bit. Mash high, boil long and tons of hops at 10 minutes.

US 05, which reminds me, I've got to get some more......

Goomba


----------



## stakka82 (13/3/13)

I use this malt for every beer I brew bar english styles. It's incredibly versatile and at less than $40 per 25kg sack at Kegking, I can't justify going past it.

Like Mckenry I think JW cop a lot of undeserved shit... especially if you are making an Aussie or American style beer, there's nothing wrong with em IMO.

The other reason I love it is because every second beer I brew is an APA and I find using pils malt as a base lends a certain crispness to APAs that I find in commercial examples and I can't get from using Pale Ale malt. I find I get a muddiness when I brew an APA with ale malt that I dont get with pils malt.

Just personal preference at the end of the day but I highly recommend you give it a shot (or a few shots to make sure).


----------



## mckenry (13/3/13)

$40 !!! Wow its around $60 in Sydney


stakka82 said:


> I use this malt for every beer I brew bar english styles. It's incredibly versatile and at less than $40 per 25kg sack at Kegking, I can't justify going past it.


----------



## tiprya (13/3/13)

By spec malts, I was suggesting something like some Vienna or Munich blended with the pils to get colour/'maltiness' more in the region of the perle base beers.

Like I said, it won't be the same, but I use this kind of base for my APAs and I find them thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## HBHB (13/3/13)

Goomba, the JW Export Pilsner makes for a nice base malt in APA's and IPA's. Haven't done much with it in medium/full bodied styles other than a couple of early experiments with English Style Bitters which weren't ovewhemingly good - but never re-tweaked them.

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how good APA's and Hoppier IPA can be when done with light body mash profile. With JW Ex Pils, it doesn't have as much of the DMS precursor material as some of the German Pils Malts. 60-90minute boil time is fine.

A small melanoidin malt addition should add to the complexity if you're looking for it, but will tend to get lost amongst the various crystals and darker malts if you're going to the dark side.

An interesting black IPA can be done up with just Pilsner Malt, Midnight wheat and some 60L or 120L Crystal or if you want to keep it pale, go with JW Pils, 10L and go nuts on the hops.

Personally, i wouldn't hesitate to use it in your favourite brews.

Enjoy Tassie.

Martin


----------



## stakka82 (13/3/13)

mckenry said:


> $40 !!! Wow its around $60 in Sydney


Keg king it's low $40's from memory, then you get a 10% cash discount. Win.


----------



## manticle (13/3/13)

I tend not to brew with JW anymore as I prefer other malts but I used to use the pils and trad ale a fair bit. I made my first hop bursted apa with some pils, some ale and some munich (crystal and wheat in there too - my grists are much simpler now). Delicious beer. Malty and plenty of hops.

Anyway upshot is that despite my preference for other malts now, the export pils is fine as a base for most beer styles. Wouldn't worry too much about DMS with this malt but if you are concerned, just lengthen the boil.


----------



## labels (13/3/13)

It's a great, and cheap base malt. Use lots of spec malts to get where you want, it's great in ales. I tried making pale lagers with it but they weren't very good, shit actually. I now use BB Galaxy for lagers. However, having said that I'm also a lot more experienced with lagers now and that probably says it all.
Anyway, there is no such thing as bad malt, it's just that some are better than others.

Also you're going to freeze your tits off in winter coming from Brisvegas.

-=Steve=-


----------



## TasChris (13/3/13)

Have to agree that there is nothing wrong with JW malts.
I think that they just lack a bit of depth of flavour when compared to some of the British and euro malts. I find JW is fine where there is lots of late hops or plenty of spec malts that perhaps mask a little missing flavour profile in the base malts.

To be honest I don't use much JW these days.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## dago001 (13/3/13)

Brewed a lot of beers using JW pilsner malt - havent had much luck brewing lagers with it, but I don't think that is what you are after anyway.
I brewed a baltic porter ar %7.5 - a ripping beer, which got a great reception from brewers and non brewers alike. Took a little time to come good but less than 3 months. I figure you could brew any beer you want from the pils malt, and if its free, who cares, just brew it. Got to be better than buying beers.
Cheers
LagerBomb
p.s. I reckon we will be over sometime this weekend, if we are I get the equipment over to you, If I dont leave it by the front door that is.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/3/13)

Ohh, goodie @Lagerbomb. Alls I need is a gas bottle and someone (who I've sort of organised) to chop the top from the keg I acquired.

Sweet! Might be brewing next month (which is about when I'll have talked SWMBO to let me).

Goomba


----------



## paulmclaren11 (14/3/13)

I have recently bought a sack of this to give it a try after my sack of JW Trad Ale is coming to an end (nice malt IMO).

I figured having the Pils malt on hand I can brew both Ales and Lagers easily.

My first beer I have brewed with this is a German Pils, got it down to 1010 bittered to 31 IBU @10c.

Whilst nice enough, I am finding a real sweet/honey after taste with this malt and it's not what I was really after (I wanted it lighter and and crisper). The grist is 100% JW Pils.

Is this a normal flavour for JW Pils? It has only been in the keg for 2 weeks after 3 weeks in primary.

I have an APA in the fermenter at the moment and will see how this goes, I am sure using the spec malts it will be fine.


----------



## stakka82 (18/3/13)

Just wondering mate, did u do a d rest with that brew?


----------



## Bizier (19/3/13)

Agree with the above. It sounds like 2,3-pentanedione. It is like diacetyl's little sister.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (19/3/13)

G'day, yes I did a D rest - raised it to around 20c for 2 days just before fermentation finished then crash chilled.

It really doesn't taste that great after having a few more on the weekend.

It doesn't have a buttery taste (well my palate doesn't think so), as I mentioned a sweet/honey smell and after taste especially once the glass warms up.

Dissapointing when beers turn out like this.


----------



## labels (19/3/13)

In my opinion, crash chilling is not the most ideal method with lagers. It's common practice to chill slowly over a period of time - 10 days is normal. This allows the yeast to keep working, albeit slower, to help clean up other fermenation by-products. Also with your diacetyl rest, I find that 2 days is usually not enough and I will hold at 18-20C until the krausen has completely fallen before crashing back to fermentation temperatures and then the slow chilling cycle. Holding at 0C for a week allows polyphenols and suspended proteins to drop out, I then filter for a final polish.

-=Steve=-


----------



## mckenry (19/3/13)

paulmclaren11 said:


> I have recently bought a sack of this to give it a try after my sack of JW Trad Ale is coming to an end (nice malt IMO).
> 
> I figured having the Pils malt on hand I can brew both Ales and Lagers easily.
> 
> ...


Hi paulmclaren11,
I have had a honey flavour in lagers before. Its not offensive, but not what youre expecting right?
If youre sure its not 2,3-pentanedione, then read on.
If so, I put it down to the hops. I pick up a honey flavour from some of the kiwi hops, namely BSaaz (or whatever the kiwi name for it is Motuka maybe?) and also in Nelson Sauvin (lesser degree). I have a brewing friend that believes NZ cascade can taste a bit honey-ish too.
Did you use any of these hops?


----------



## paulmclaren11 (19/3/13)

I used NZ Hallertau Aroma @ 15 and @ 1 mins

The beer is drinkable, but not what I was after as you said.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/3/13)

If you ask any Euro-beer-snob (the pretentious ones I mean) that "honey" taste is what they love so much about European beer.

Um.... that's stale.....

Lucky I don't have to brew Pilsners with this then....


----------



## paulmclaren11 (25/3/13)

After 4 weeks in the keg, I think the honey taste is subsiding somewhat, could be the hops as suggested above.

Next I plan on a Czech Pils, I will make sure pitching rates are right and temps, D rests are done by the book. If I get honey again I defo won't use this for lagers again.

My APA about to be kegged tastes great with the JW Pils as a base malt.


----------



## Arghonaut (22/4/13)

I'm in the same boat, the guy at the LHBS (the only one within 200km) would only order in JW Export Pils, as he had done it before for someone else and had NFI on what else he could get. Typical shop full of kits, yeast stored on the shelves etc. When i picked the sack up, the guy behind the counter said incredulously "You can make beer from that!?" :blink:

Anyways, to date i have made an APA, Belgian Golden Strong and jyo's "simple saaz blonde" and all have been great. Just tonight i threw done an irish red using it as the base, with 10% carared, 3% cararoma, 1% roasted barley. Will let you know how it turns out (if this damn 1084 will swell so i can make a starter), but so far i have found it fine, and i pay double what you do for it!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/4/13)

Arghonaut said:


> Anyways, to date i have made an APA, Belgian Golden Strong and jyo's "simple saaz blonde" and all have been great. Just tonight i threw done an irish red using it as the base, with 10% carared, 3% cararoma, 1% roasted barley. Will let you know how it turns out ...


Please do. I have some carared, and I think carapils, so this would be good.

I've done an APA (in fermenter) and I'm going to do a sort of Southern Pilsner with it (after I've done my Munich x Vienna Red Lager with Sylva) and I'll use the leftover Sylva for that.


----------



## Bizier (23/4/13)

Arghonaut said:


> [...]Typical shop full of kits, yeast stored on the shelves etc. When i picked the sack up, the guy behind the counter said incredulously "You can make beer from that!?" :blink:
> [...]


You should have looked at the kits and returned the comment/question verbatim.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/4/13)

Another (seemingly stupid) question.

I'm looking at a Barleywine - mainly because I now live in a place where it's cold enough to drink them.

The AABC/BJCP guidelines talk about using a well modified Pale Ale Malt for a base.

Could I use the Pilsner malt on an extended boil with some cara/crystal malts to bring the 'maltiness' perception up. I will use a long boil and I have bourbon barrel chunks for the ageing process.

As my brewed beer hasn't yet come out, I'm blind with this malt and how far it can be pushed.


----------



## Bizier (24/4/13)

I am sure that would be fine man. I would even go so far as to say that you could brew a decent barleywine with only JW pils, pale, perhaps less complex, but enjoyable for sure.


----------



## Byran (24/4/13)

I got a bag of JW pils malt, made a few beers with it. And didn't like the flavour of the malt particularly. Weyermann is heaps, heaps better in my opinion. 
Ill never use JW pils again. Cant quite put my finger on it but never loved the flavour it produced.The JW Trad ale is fantastic though. 
I find that if you do a decoction mash you will def get a sweet finishing beer because you are obviously caramelising the wort to some degree.
But if you are hitting your FG then I guess it may be due to unfermentables or undesirables creating the flavours you described, as is suggested by some of the lads.......


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (24/4/13)

Weyermann is heaps heaps heaps better. But I now live in Tas, so getting it straight up (until the next BB) isn't as easy, I don't normally use Pils malt as a base except in certain beers (and I used to buy it in small amounts from craftbrewer for that), and more importantly, I got 25kg of it for nothing. It's enough to get me up and running with brewing.

I don't want 21kg (which is what's left) sitting around, whilst I brew with other malts as I acquire them, so I'm seeing what it is capable of and what its limitations are.

Given I can get a sack (I think) of Trad Ale for $40 in a bulk buy, I may switch this as my 'normal' base until I can get hold of TFFMMO or Perle (which used to be my 'standard' base).

I'm thinking I'll do a 2 hour boil on a barleywine with it, some crystal, carared, caramalt, and then add in a little (about 400ml) of fruit syrup from tinned cherries and blueberries (my missus got some in the shopping), hop it to about 75IBU and see what comes out. If it works, I'll use it for heavy barleywine, as I can use it up quicker than making Pale Ales with it.


----------



## mje1980 (30/4/13)

I prefer pilz malt in big IIPA's as it finishes more dry and crisp. Why don't you do that instead of a thick syrupy barley wine?.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/4/13)

mje1980 said:


> I prefer pilz malt in big IIPA's as it finishes more dry and crisp. Why don't you do that instead of a thick syrupy barley wine?.


Because I wanted to try a big syrupy barleywine 

I wanted to do a barleywine last year, but there is only about 2 months in the year in brisbane where it is even drinkable, and by the time I'd finished all my comp beers last year, it was the end of July, so no go.

I figured that if I have to use up this pils malt, and I generally prefer a good ale malt for my AIPAs, then why not use the opportunity to experiment a little.

I got some tinned blueberries and cherries, missus wanted the fruit for puddings, and I kept the juices (about a pint went into 10L, more about that later). I got some bourbon barrel chunks for a bit of aging/oaking/oxydisation and thought I'd have a crack.

Then the water went out last night and when it came back, it was late and the water was an unpleasant colour. So when I pitch, I'll check the gravity, but unless that boil was better than I thought, I've got about 10L at 1.080, instead of 1.200, which is what I'm aiming for. So the 80 IBU in that mightn't be balanced.


----------



## mckenry (30/4/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Weyermann is heaps heaps heaps better. But I now live in Tas, so getting it straight up (until the next BB) isn't as easy, I don't normally use Pils malt as a base except in certain beers (and I used to buy it in small amounts from craftbrewer for that), and more importantly, I got 25kg of it for nothing. It's enough to get me up and running with brewing.
> 
> I don't want 21kg (which is what's left) sitting around, whilst I brew with other malts as I acquire them, so I'm seeing what it is capable of and what its limitations are.
> 
> ...



You haven't tried what you've made with it yet!!! How do you know weyerman is heap heaps heaps better? Apologies if you're talking about it being better than something else, but it doesn't read that way.
It's comments like that with no evidence that gives things undeserved bad reputations.
If anyone out there wants to give me free JW Pils I'll gladly accept it. It's great.


----------



## treefiddy (30/4/13)

mckenry said:


> You haven't tried what you've made with it yet!!! How do you know weyerman is heap heaps heaps better? Apologies if you're talking about it being better than something else, but it doesn't read that way.
> It's comments like that with no evidence that gives things undeserved bad reputations.
> If anyone out there wants to give me free JW Pils I'll gladly accept it. It's great.


Agreed.

Also, what is the wash you mention in the OP?


----------



## mckenry (30/4/13)

treefiddy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, what is the wash you mention in the OP?





A wash is what distillers ferment then distill into spirit


----------



## treefiddy (30/4/13)

Ahhhh....

He said spiritual friend so I assumed some weird hippy shit.

Now it makes complete sense, tah.


----------



## mje1980 (30/4/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Because I wanted to try a big syrupy barleywine
> 
> I wanted to do a barleywine last year, but there is only about 2 months in the year in brisbane where it is even drinkable, and by the time I'd finished all my comp beers last year, it was the end of July, so no go.
> 
> ...



Aha ok then, make the BW!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

mckenry said:


> You haven't tried what you've made with it yet!!! How do you know weyerman is heap heaps heaps better? Apologies if you're talking about it being better than something else, but it doesn't read that way.
> It's comments like that with no evidence that gives things undeserved bad reputations.
> If anyone out there wants to give me free JW Pils I'll gladly accept it. It's great.


I haven't bagged out JW, but I've not seen a brewer on this forum say JW is better than Weyermanns. I have seen many say the opposite.

I live in a cold climate, don't normally make Pils and its getting too cold to drink light coloured beer. It was more a call for ideas for a variety of malt I don't normally use. I'm not ungrateful for it at all, its made getting brewing up and running easier. And if I'm lucky enough to acquire more for free, i'll be 25kg wiser too viz its strengths vs weaknesses. I wouldn't have made a barleywine if I'd already written it off.

My apologies for any implied offense


----------



## mckenry (1/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I haven't bagged out JW, but I've not seen a brewer on this forum say JW is better than Weyermanns. I have seen many say the opposite.
> 
> I live in a cold climate, don't normally make Pils and its getting too cold to drink light coloured beer. It was more a call for ideas for a variety of malt I don't normally use. I'm not ungrateful for it at all, its made getting brewing up and running easier. And if I'm lucky enough to acquire more for free, i'll be 25kg wiser too viz its strengths vs weaknesses. I wouldn't have made a barleywine if I'd already written it off.
> 
> My apologies for any implied offense



Hi Lord,
No offence taken. I dont malt it or have shares with them or anything like that. I just wonder sometimes why JW has a bad reputation and I believe it gets parroted on here that Weyerman is the best. I also think some of those that buy Weyerman want it to be better because they've paid more. A bit like comparing private schools. You pay more you so you want better and its not always the case.
:icon_offtopic: I also live in a cold climate. I believe our average minimums here are colder than Devonport, Tasmania (I'm a hydrographer by trade) Summer maxs are probably higher, but dont let the cold stop you drinking a Pils! Especially a JW Pils


----------



## lukiferj (1/5/13)

I have a sack to pick up this weekend. I am planning on making a bunch of pale ales/IPAs with it. I have never used it before but have used Wey & BB Pils and been pretty happy with the results. Especially for a lighter style pale ale.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

I'm going to come into possession of a sack of JW Trad Ale Malt soon (for $40, so not unhappy at all), so I have a nice base for Ales.

Thinking of doing a Pils with it. I seem to be able to get good caramelisation from this pot, so I might be able to go okay with it. Sylva as the hop, and some s23.

Barleywine, I tasted the wort before pitching. It tastes (in a good way) like the tin of good for Kit beer (so bittered and thick) slightly watered down - very viscous, not too bitter. It finished at 1.090, which is well less than what I'd liked it to finish, but with the water cut off, I couldn't sparge. It's still tinged brown a couple days on.

I'll brew summer beer at the end of winter, so I can lager it for summer. I'll crack out a saison in the middle of summer as well. It gets to 26 fairly consistently here in summer, which is nice. Winter? This is going to be my first, so we'll see, but it appears from my experience that weather on the north coast is significantly warmer than Hobart. It still poked above 20 degrees on Saturday.


----------



## manticle (1/5/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I haven't bagged out JW, but I've not seen a brewer on this forum say JW is better than Weyermanns. I have seen many say the opposite.


No but you did say it was loads better than JW when, as McKenry rightly points out, you haven't tried the beer you made with it.

I have a preference for Weyerman Pils compared with JW (but I also have a preference for Dingemans over Weyermann), beer dependent but better is such a subjective term.

I have used all three brands many times.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

manticle said:


> No but you did say it was loads better than JW when, as McKenry rightly points out, you haven't tried the beer you made with it.
> 
> I have a preference for Weyerman Pils compared with JW (but I also have a preference for Dingemans over Weyermann), beer dependent but better is such a subjective term.
> 
> I have used all three brands many times.


That I did sir, based on anecdote. 

I have used many other weyermanns malts (I love Weyermann Malts, it might be the romance of using German malt, it might be just that they're pretty damned good - though I reckon Bairds are fantastic for just about anything and I rate their wheat above Weyermanns wheat), and have tried BB malts before as a comparison. Based on the likely outcome, I made a throwaway comment, that I have since apologised for.

Hopefully, no harm done!


----------



## manticle (1/5/13)

Well I'm not hurt.


----------



## stakka82 (1/5/13)

Said it before and I'll say it again, love JW Pils as a pale, lager or IPA base.


----------



## doon (1/5/13)

i used JW pils as a base in an IIPA and its awesome


----------



## dago001 (1/5/13)

Hi Goomba buddy.
Seeing as it is getting into the colder months here, a bag of JW Pils is particularly suited that not so brewed style "Baltic Porter" Brewed with pils malt and a lager yeast it is perhaps the best of type of winter beer you can drink. High in alcohol but best served a little of the chill - not a guzzler but a great beer for a cold night.
Brew one and wack it in the fermenter in the garage. The ferment temps will be just about right with out any additional temp control. You will find at this time of the year that fermenting at 12 degrees is very easy in Tassie.
Brewed one last year that was perhaps the best beer I have brewed, although at 7.5% a little drinking caution was required.
Just putting another option forward
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/13)

LagerBomb said:


> Hi Goomba buddy.
> Seeing as it is getting into the colder months here, a bag of JW Pils is particularly suited that not so brewed style "Baltic Porter" Brewed with pils malt and a lager yeast it is perhaps the best of type of winter beer you can drink. High in alcohol but best served a little of the chill - not a guzzler but a great beer for a cold night.
> Brew one and wack it in the fermenter in the garage. The ferment temps will be just about right with out any additional temp control. You will find at this time of the year that fermenting at 12 degrees is very easy in Tassie.
> Brewed one last year that was perhaps the best beer I have brewed, although at 7.5% a little drinking caution was required.
> ...


Thanks mate,

I've been meaning to make one, so I'm gonna have to grab some roasted barley.

Barleywine is starting to throw some nice smells.

Off topic, but do you know where to get rubber stoppers for glass carboys? I bought 2x 5L ones for aging from an old bloke in Devonport.


----------



## dago001 (2/5/13)

I can donate some roast barley I think. Got some here that I dont want. Probably 500g. Will check and let you know.
Rubber bungs are available fron the rubber bung shop. Seriously though, you should be able to get them from the cooking shop in Devvie. Its called Tasmania Food Machinery on Forbes Street. 1800 641548. No affilliation etc. In fact I am not allowed to go there by myself normally - spend too much on stuff I dont need. Otherwise I have ordered them online through brewcraft I think. Ebay?
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/13)

Duh, ebay of course.

Roasted barley sounds fantastic as well. I can go a Baltic Porter, a little vanilla and oak. That will get also sorted on a mild, which I think I'll do when I get the Trad Ale malt.

Thanks mate, it's nice to have a local know where stuff is.

I found 50L pots at Allgoods for $109, though at the moment, I'm borrowing a 36L from jlm.


----------



## dago001 (2/5/13)

:icon_offtopic: My first pot was, and still is the Allgoods 50l s/s jobby. Using as a Mash Tun now, but has been used for every part of the brewery including a brief flirtation with Biab. Even used to cook relish/sauce and Savs on Grand Final day parties. I have heard that they can be used to cook Crabs/crayfish, but all mine are already cooked when I source them. Use it as you like.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/5/13)

Sweet, sounds excellent. I've got a friend (who's notoriously unreliable I'm finding, but a good bloke) who has been going to take the top off a keg I obtained a couple months back for just a straight boiler for the burner.

I think I might have nailed him down for sunday, so I'll see where that's going. 


When we're up and going better, I reckon I'll grab one (but I need a mill first, so I can ditch the Bag), and maybe start with a 3V, though as I mentioned on another topic, there's something strangely satisfying about cheap beer on cheaper equipment.

Cheers,
Goomba


----------



## dago001 (2/5/13)

If your unreliable frien cant get it done let me know. I have a plasma cutter at work, which is how I did my boiler (old keg). Most of my gear started as cheap gear except for the s/s pot. Theres still an element of tight arse in my brewery but over time I have upgraded only to make it easier. Hasn't always produced better beer, but a productivity improvement is always a good thing.
Brew the Balticbuddy - you wont regret it. I thinkl I used S23 which I was hesitant about, but from memory, I pitched a massive amount of dry yeast, maybe close to 40g. It needed it.
Cheers
Lagerbomb


----------



## insane_rosenberg (3/5/13)

Back on topic.

I'm currently fermenting a Black Saison using JW Pils, JW Wheat, and some Carafa special II.

With the WY3711 you can make a reasonable Saison at 21°C.

Not sure if it'll be wintery enough, but I can let you know after I get stuck into it next weekend.


----------

